# Finally got it done!!!



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, after the long hours of scouting and hiking, and hiking some more, I finally shot my first archery elk, and first bull!!! I shot him at 40 yards and went and checked for blood. Once I found blood I backed out and gave him 2 hours to make sure I didn't push him into the nasty canyon I was on the edge of. The tracking job only took about 10 minutes because he only went 60 yards! Double lung shot on this cool 4x2!!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nice job dirtbag <--that was fun to type

Was it limited entry or OTC any bull?


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Airborne! OTC any bull


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Dirtbag08 said:


> Thanks Airborne! OTC any bull


That's a super tough hunt and with a bow is a huge accomplishment!!! Getting a branch antlered bull with a bow on the any bull units, public land, is harder than getting a 360" bull on most of the limited entry units. What you did was tough and deserves more accolades than it will get.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Very cool, congrats!!! I have yet to harvest my first bull, I always say I am going to hold out for a bull but when a cow is broadside I change my mind.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice. I'm headed up on the extended sometime this week to try, once again, for my first archery elk. I don't what kind of head gear it has or if it has any at all. Anything that's in range is getting it! Never hunted the extended before so it's going to be a crap shoot. Maybe congratulating you will bring good karma 

I digress.... Great job on that elk!


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Any elk you take is a good elk!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

nice elk! congratz!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Billy3136 (May 31, 2015)

Great first archery bull!


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Cool bull, congrats!!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool looking bull. Nice work getting it done!


----------

